
How to choose between the new Apple TV and Google's new Chromecast - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3012975/mobile-wireless/review-google-chromecast-apple-tv.html
======
stevep2007
Setting up and using the new Apple TV 4th generation gave me a chance to test
and compare it to Google's Chromecast. Google and Apple are the TV streaming
leaders, with Chromecast capturing 35% of last quarter's shipments and Apple
TV grabbing 20%, according to Strategy Analytics.

Though they are designed to do the same thing, these devices are very
different.

